# 120 bucks later....**pics**



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

went to the junkyard, i originally wanted an SER bumper....but the yard didnt have any, so i settled for the one w/o a spoiler. i put money down on it yesterday, and picked it up today. also got the wheel.


















it also came with the lights...verrrrrry cool. i cant wait to put it on, but i gotta bend the frame back.....going from unpainted to painted should be a big difference


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
that should look a lot better


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Is there any difference between SE-R bumper and E,XE,GXE bumpers?
What I know is the junkyard would sell spoiler itself,but not with the bumper...


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

$120? Man I got an NX downpipe and a digital cluster for $20! Bumper covers are usually like $40... canadian $ too!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Jed118 said:


> $120? Man I got an NX downpipe and a digital cluster for $20! Bumper covers are usually like $40... canadian $ too!





thats what i was thinking...120 is waayyy outta hand for a junked part like a bumper.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

$20 for the wheel.
$100 for the bumper COVER, STYROFOAM, and IMPACT BAR.

i *need* these parts, so i was willing to pay the premium....unfortunate for me.....but hey, theres only so much i can do.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Does sound kind of steep...I got a wheel with an almost new tire on it for about $12. But you're right, you found the parts you need in one place and sometimes you can't put a price on time saved... :thumbup: Good luck, hope it all turns out well.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

You can do more man, always. Damn I thought I was paying premium for a 88 escort GT bumper to mould into my Pony... paid $75 too.

Nobody NEEDS a bumper enough to pay $120 USD for! What did you NEED it for? I've rolled around with a hanging bumper for weeks before finding the right one for a good price. I understand you needing a glass or a destroyed headlamp/tail lamp what have you... but shit there's a huge dent in the bottom panel of my pass. door. Im gonna wait for a $45 parts day and get a whole new door and a few other things (frame sections)

They go for as low as $75 on car-part.com w/o spoiler and $50 for one SER with spoiler (a few scuffs, nothing a tiny bit of glazing putty and filling primer can't take care of)

I dunno i'd not pay $120 for a bumper for a 12 year old car.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jed118 said:


> You can do more man, always. Damn I thought I was paying premium for a 88 escort GT bumper to mould into my Pony... paid $75 too.
> 
> Nobody NEEDS a bumper enough to pay $120 USD for! What did you NEED it for? I've rolled around with a hanging bumper for weeks before finding the right one for a good price. I understand you needing a glass or a destroyed headlamp/tail lamp what have you... but shit there's a huge dent in the bottom panel of my pass. door. Im gonna wait for a $45 parts day and get a whole new door and a few other things (frame sections)
> 
> ...


i kinda do need it, if i hit something with the front of my car...the car car is done....theres no impact bar in the front as of right now, i neeeded the bumper


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

You could of brought a brand new one at Crash and Rush on 110 for 65$


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> You could of brought a brand new one at Crash and Rush on 110 for 65$


with impact bar and styrofoam? thanks for telling me AFTER the fact :loser: 




j/k


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Should of talked to me b4 that. I could of problry gotten it cheaper and the same day.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

whoa that ser is in uh,... how much did u pay for it?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jed118 said:


> whoa that ser is in uh,... how much did u pay for it?


i dont drive an SER 


i payed 900$....and it was in slightly better condition (mostly body damage )


edit: dont mind the mud it looks fifty times better when its clean


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Time for Macco


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Time for Macco


i got a whole can of red primer...with a brand new spray gun


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Damn I got my 93 GXE for free... total cost so far is about $520 for EVERYTHING that I did to it, including painting and new exhaust.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

Jed118 said:


> Damn I got my 93 GXE for free... total cost so far is about $520 for EVERYTHING that I did to it, including painting and new exhaust.


nice........i got my sentra for $100....nd i spent $200 on replacement rack nd pinion....nd like $60 for 2 new front tires....meh....


----------

